# New Colony of Mpimbwe Frontosas



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey, I just got this colony yesterday. 
This is video of them on their second day here, moved a few things around in the tank to make some space, and added plants.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice. The more open the better for them, with a few big rocks. I've always found that my Frontosa did best in a tank to themselves!!


----------



## bpark83 (Aug 18, 2013)

Very nice fish! :thumb:


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you dears ! heres a pic


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

That looks good!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful group Izabella


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Razzo said:


> Beautiful group Izabella


Thank you ! they were sold to me as Mpimbwe, can i confirm with you if u think they are?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

enshacra said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful group Izabella
> ...


You have a mixed bag: I see multiple Burundi and multiple Zaire. I may have seen a Tanz in there??? Which could possibly be an Mpimbwe.

You definitely have gibberosa and frontosa in there.

They look great!


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh thanks, you know ur fronts eh 
Youre right, I got 3 small burundis, 2 red frontosa, 2 blue zaire (1 small 1 big) and the new colony should b mpimbwes


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice! How large is your tank?


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

hey, its a 200g


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, Defintiely Burundi types and probably Tanzanians


----------



## enshacra (Nov 13, 2013)

Floridagirl said:


> Yes, Defintiely Burundi types and probably Tanzanians


Than you 
I analysed for a few weeks now my fish.. I got tanzania, burundi, zaire and mpimbwe... the whole map it seems... or n the red frontosa. the map n the lab... hoorayyy


----------

